# Milan ad un passo da Elliott.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.


Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.

Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il fondo rileverebbe il club

Ancora Peppe Di Stefano in nuovo collegamento: Se il non pagamento di Li verrà confermato da qui a mezzanotte (cosa che ad ora non è avvenuta tramite banche) , il Milan passa ad Elliott. Da quel che sappiamo Elliott non accetterà proroghe, posticipi o pagamenti lunedì.

Repubblica: neanche oggi Yonghong Li ha versato i 32 milioni,a prescindere che la scadenza sia oggi alle 17:00 o a mezzanotte. La sensazione è che non invierà il bonifico, ma potrebbe inviare una lettera ad Elliott per chiedere una proroga fino a Lunedi, ma questa volta il gioco non dovrebbe riuscire. Elliott potrebbe iniziare presto le manovre per l'escussione del pegno sul Milan. Il passo successivo di Elliott sarà quello di scatenare un'asta, con i Ricketts in prima fila e Ross più defilato, ma potrebbero entrare in scena anche altri investitori.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



Daje


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



godo lo sapevo!!!!


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



Tra i nomi usciti dalla stampa, spero che siano i Ricketts ad uscirne vincitori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Paul Singer salvaci


----------



## milan1899 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...


Siamo di Elliot!!!! È ora di festeggiare... secondo me ci riportano in alto e ci rivendono tra 3 o 4 anni! Guadagno enorme per loro


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

In contanti in una valigia


----------



## papadb (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



a sto punto speriamo in Elliot..
e che tutto ciò blocchi Zaza !!


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Quindi ha perso tutto per 32 mln? 

Aveva proprio lo stato cinese dietro, eh?;


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> In contanti in una valigia



aron sei contento adesso???


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

A naso YL non deve versare 32ML in lussemburgo altrimenti il Milan si troverebbe con 64 ml, ma ad Eliot che ha sede legale in America.
Le Banche sono ancora aperte.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .


 [MENTION=2436]goleador 70[/MENTION] noi due eravamo gli unici a dirlo continuamente e ad essere ottimisti. Alla fine sembra abbiamo vinto. Complimenti a noi


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

dai ragazzi non e possibile che usciamo da questo teatrino


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A naso YL non deve versare 32ML in lussemburgo altrimenti il Milan si troverebbe con 64 ml, ma ad Eliot che ha sede legale in America.
> Le Banche sono ancora aperte.



tecnicamente si ma le banche sono chiuse in cina e pure in europa. dovrebbe portarli con un aereo in stile escobar


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma se lunedì subentra elliot il nuovo proprietario avrà il 100% o li resterà in minoranza?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



Quindi mi state dicendo che lo stato cinese, robin li ecc ecc, hanno perso il Milan per 32 mln?....
strano....
eh ma l'operazione di rientro è una caxxata. Si.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Comunque non esultiamo prima del tempo.
Sappiamo benissimo, meglio di chiunque altro, che col Milan nulla è da dare per scontato.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma se lunedì subentra elliot il nuovo proprietario avrà il 100% o li resterà in minoranza?



100%,li va via completamente,neanche minoranza,non lo sentiremo più nominare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2018)

Vicenda aberrante


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha perso tutto per 32 mln?
> 
> Aveva proprio lo stato cinese dietro, eh?;



ho scritto la stessa cosa


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma se lunedì subentra elliot il nuovo proprietario avrà il 100% o li resterà in minoranza?



prende tutto elliot.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi mi state dicendo che lo stato cinese, robin li ecc ecc, hanno perso il Milan per 32 mln?....
> strano....
> eh ma l'operazione di rientro è una caxxata. Si.



Ha fatto beneficenza al grande Silvio, che è sempre il più bravo, bello e intelligente di tutti...


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



ah se penso quante provocazioni mi sono preso durante questi mesi...se ci ripenso mi vengono i brividi (semicit.) .


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2018)

Comunque vada a finire non c'è mai stato nulla di nemmeno avvicinabile nella storia dello sport professionistico mondiale, per il misto di prestigio del club coinvolto, quantità finanziaria in discussione e tutti gli elementi incogniti e di colore (per non dire altro) a contorno.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

*Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (aggiornata poco dopo le 17) alle 17 ancora nulla,Elliot si prepara a subentrare *


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non esultiamo prima del tempo.
> Sappiamo benissimo, meglio di chiunque altro, che col Milan nulla è da dare per scontato.



Infatti non c'è nulla da festeggiare. Siamo ancora in alto mare. E io temo che qualcuno di nostra conoscenza possa riprenderci a prezzo d saldo


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma scemo e più scemo restano al loro posto?


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha fatto beneficenza al grande Silvio, che è sempre il più bravo, bello e intelligente di tutti...



non avremo mai la verità ma in fondo ormai lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma scemo e più scemo restano al loro posto?



Deciderà il nuovo proprietario. Probabilmente li tiene fino a meta stagione poi cambia


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.*


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> tecnicamente si ma le banche sono chiuse in cina e pure in europa. dovrebbe portarli con un aereo in stile escobar



no le Banche delle Cayman, da dove partirono parte dei soldi sono aperte

11:29
venerdì, 6 luglio 2018 (GMT-5)
Orario (Isole Cayman)


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

il folle paradosso è che stiamo festeggiando quello che un anno fa di questi tempi era considerato lo spauracchio ahahahaha


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire non c'è mai stato nulla di nemmeno avvicinabile nella storia dello sport professionistico mondiale, per il misto di prestigio del club coinvolto, quantità finanziaria in discussione e tutti gli elementi incogniti e di colore (per non dire altro) a contorno.



e' stata ( ancora comunque non è finita ma il peggio credo di si) un operazione finanziaria losca fin dall'inizio. Gli indizi c'erano tutti, ma purtroppo capisco che era molto più bello e facile credere al governo cinese. D'altronde al tifoso non puoi togliere i sogni, sarebbe la fine di tutto. Ma certi indizi erano veramente fin troppo palesi. Un tizio che non ha dietro nessuno, usa 5 società schermate, con sedi nei noti paradisi fiscali.  Purtroppo il nano ci ha usati fino all'ultimo, per i suoi interessi. Maledetto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma scemo e più scemo restano al loro posto?



Ma poi chi è che li ha ingaggiati quei due? Yogurt Li non sa neanche cosa sia un campo di calcio, quindi chi ce li ha messi? Elliot?
Se si, allora il prossimo proprietario del Milan ci metterà 2 secondi a spedirli su Urano.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Infatti non c'è nulla da festeggiare. Siamo ancora in alto mare. E io temo che qualcuno di nostra conoscenza possa riprenderci a prezzo d saldo



se lo fa, succede il pandemonio. Non è così sciocco. La Uefa gli ha dato il benservito.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2018)

E fu ccosì che il cinese pazzo perse capra e cavoli. fine.


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no le Banche delle Cayman, da dove partirono parte dei soldi sono aperte
> 
> 11:29
> venerdì, 6 luglio 2018 (GMT-5)
> Orario (Isole Cayman)



alle cayman non ce piu un euro altrimenti sarebbero arrivati gia da un mese.


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se lo fa, succede il pandemonio. Non è così sciocco. La Uefa gli ha dato il benservito.



ma è ovvio sarebbe come andarsi a denunciare alle autorità.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha perso tutto per 32 mln?
> 
> Aveva proprio lo stato cinese dietro, eh?;



Ma infatti dai è impossibile che butti tutto all'aria per 32 mln


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

The last day of Yonghong Li


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Il cinese non esiste. -cit-


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. *Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti*. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.



Non sottovalutate questa cosa, tutto è possibile con questi pagliacci


----------



## James45 (6 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il folle paradosso è che stiamo festeggiando quello che un anno fa di questi tempi era considerato lo spauracchio ahahahaha



Difatti io continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla da festeggiare per ora.
Bene che si passi a Eliot, ma poi?
In mani di chi si finisce?
Gioivamo (a ragione) per essere sfuggiti a B, illudendoci di tornare ad essere uno squadrone e guardate che fine abbiamo fatto...
Io non gioisco, non ci riesco


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dai è impossibile che butti tutto all'aria per 32 mln



Si prospetta questo


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> no le Banche delle Cayman, da dove partirono parte dei soldi sono aperte
> 
> 11:29
> venerdì, 6 luglio 2018 (GMT-5)
> Orario (Isole Cayman)



si peccato che le banche Lussemburghesi siano chiuse  ci va con 32 mln in contanti?


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



Vedrete che Yonghong Li non uscirà mai di scena per 32 milioni. Almeno io la penso così.


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> aron sei contento adesso???



attendo comunicazione ufficiale di Elliott, visti i precedenti (vedi Tevez e stadio al Pioltello)


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si peccato che le banche Lussemburghesi siano chiuse  ci va con 32 mln in contanti?



Li versa al bancomat


----------



## tonilovin93 (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2436]goleador 70[/MENTION] noi due eravamo gli unici a dirlo continuamente e ad essere ottimisti. Alla fine sembra abbiamo vinto. Complimenti a noi



Ma lo dicevo anche io dai


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Vedrete che Yonghong Li non uscirà mai di scena per 32 milioni. Almeno io la penso così.



Ha 4 ore e 23 per portarli in CONTANTI a Lussemburgo. La vedo dura per lui


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Quotare le news


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma lo dicevo anche io dai



Tu di meno. Vabbe anche [MENTION=3380]tonilovin93[/MENTION]. Benvenuto nel club degli ottimisti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Difatti io continuo a pensare che non ci sia nulla da festeggiare per ora.
> Bene che si passi a Eliot, ma poi?
> In mani di chi si finisce?
> Gioivamo (a ragione) per essere sfuggiti a B, illudendoci di tornare ad essere uno squadrone e guardate che fine abbiamo fatto...
> Io non gioisco, non ci riesco



Io gioisco perchè sembra che quel pezzente di Li si stia levando dalle palle, ma sono consapevole che a Elliot del Milan frega meno di zero, però almeno è libero di trattare con chi vuole senza sottoporci a stupide pagliacciate in stile Bee, Li e bonifici vari che duravano mesi. E penso che Elliot sappia già con chi discutere sull'eventuale cessione.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



adesso Zio Elliott fai il tuo dovere, sistema tutte le porcate fatte, e manda via a calci il duo incompetente.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> .........
> da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> ...



Direi comunque di aspettare, la data odierna è frutto dei calcoli ipotizzati dai giornalisti che si sono occupati della vicenda, ad ora di ufficiale non c'è nulla.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.


Il punto è che per i bonifici tutte le banche prevedono il cut-off, cioè un orario dopo il quale il bonifico si considera fatto il giorno successivo. Anche se lo facesse alle 23,59 di oggi formalmente sarebbe come se lo avesse fatto domani, quindi fuori tempo massimo.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tu di meno. Vabbe anche [MENTION=3380]tonilovin93[/MENTION]. Benvenuto nel club degli ottimisti



Basta riempire la discussione di post inutili. Quota le news.


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2018)

boh....c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. sono abbastanza all'asciutto di finanza.....
ma se non ha versato i 32 e praticamente avrebbe perso tutto l'investimento...perchè non ha venduto prima a commisso anche se magari non gli dava tutto quello speso ..ma almeno di perdeva di meno no ? boh.....

sicuramente io semplifico tutto e troppo però è la prima cosa che ho pensato....


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Luglio 2018)

Chissà se un giorno verrà fuori la verità su chi diamine sia davvero sto Li


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chissà se un giorno verrà fuori la verità su chi diamine sia davvero sto Li



Ne dubito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Questo ha speso una montagna di soldi, si e' indebitato fino al collo per prendere il Milan e perde tutto per 32 milioni. Pazzesco...


----------



## alcyppa (6 Luglio 2018)

Preghiamo tutto che sia vero.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io gioisco perchè sembra che quel pezzente di Li si stia levando dalle palle, ma sono consapevole che a Elliot del Milan frega meno di zero, però almeno è libero di trattare con chi vuole senza sottoporci a stupide pagliacciate in stile Bee, Li e bonifici vari che duravano mesi. E penso che Elliot sappia già con chi discutere sull'eventuale cessione.


Io penso che Elliott abbia già un accordo firmato in cassaforte e che settimana prossima ci comunicherà il nome del nuovo proprietario.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> boh....c'è qualcosa che non mi torna. sono abbastanza all'asciutto di finanza.....
> ma se non ha versato i 32 e praticamente avrebbe perso tutto l'investimento...perchè non ha venduto prima a commisso anche se magari non gli dava tutto quello speso ..ma almeno di perdeva di meno no ? boh.....
> 
> sicuramente io semplifico tutto e troppo però è la prima cosa che ho pensato....



perché non è lui che comanda. Pensavo ormai fosse palese per tutti.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e' stata ( ancora comunque non è finita ma il peggio credo di si) un operazione finanziaria losca fin dall'inizio. Gli indizi c'erano tutti, ma purtroppo capisco che era molto più bello e facile credere al governo cinese. D'altronde al tifoso non puoi togliere i sogni, sarebbe la fine di tutto. Ma certi indizi erano veramente fin troppo palesi. Un tizio che non ha dietro nessuno, usa 5 società schermate, con sedi nei noti paradisi fiscali.  Purtroppo il nano ci ha usati fino all'ultimo, per i suoi interessi. Maledetto.



Io ti chiedo scusa pubblicamente. Non credevo alla tua/vostra teoria e tantomeno credevo a te. Anzi ti reputavo uno che faceva terrorismo , tanto che sei stato nella lista ignore per un pò di tempo. Quindi ti chiedo ancora scusa, e ti faccio una domanda, secondo te i panni sporchi da lavare son finiti finalmente?


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Io continuo a dire che hanno scritto una marea di cose da quando è uscita fuori l'ipotesi cessione, ma credo che se davvero cambiamo proprietario (come ormai sembra scontato), sia stato tutto già definito da un pezzo, e vedrete che ci saranno sorprese.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Luglio 2018)

Se il Milan passa ad Elliott è perché LUI ha voluto così, forse non era previsto con questa modalità, forse doveva accadere ad ottobre e l'Uefa ha forzato la mano ma accade perchè LUI ha deciso


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha 4 ore e 23 per portarli in CONTANTI a Lussemburgo. La vedo dura per lui



Ahah


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



se è tutto programmato sono dei geni. il cinese esce di scena 3 giorni prima del ritiro con possibili pesanti contestazioni. invece adesso serenità in attesa di un nuovo proprietario.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Credo che Elliott abbia già qualche interlocutore e stia trattando la cessione del Milan da tempo. Una sensazione. Quantomeno lo spero...


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Forse il teatrino si sta chiudendo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Forse, FORSE, quei minchioni della Uefa nella loro mafiosità ci hanno fatto un favore.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...


----------



## Djerry (6 Luglio 2018)

Comunque qualsiasi ricostruzione, anche la più apparentemente logica, presenta almeno un'incongruenza o un vuoto di sceneggiatura enorme.

La scatola nera non sarà facile da recuperare del tutto, anche perché la sensazione è che qualcosa sia sfuggita di mano a qualcuno, ma non si sa bene cosa e chi.


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha 4 ore e 23 per portarli in CONTANTI a Lussemburgo. La vedo dura per lui



Si come ieri si diceva che era pronti a versarli e chiudeva con mister x asiatico tra oggi e domani. Non mi fido più di cosa viene scritto, la mia sensazione è che non perderà proprio un bel niente per 32 milioni. Felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comunque qualsiasi ricostruzione, anche la più apparentemente logica, presenta almeno un'incongruenza o un vuoto di sceneggiatura enorme.
> 
> La scatola nera non sarà facile da recuperare del tutto, anche perché la sensazione è che qualcosa sia sfuggita di mano a qualcuno, ma non si sa bene cosa e chi.



Io spero che si faccia chiarezza prima o poi e che i colpevoli la paghino cara.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...





Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Io ti chiedo scusa pubblicamente. Non credevo alla tua/vostra teoria e tantomeno credevo a te. Anzi ti reputavo uno che faceva terrorismo , tanto che sei stato nella lista ignore per un pò di tempo. Quindi ti chiedo ancora scusa, e ti faccio una domanda, secondo te i panni sporchi da lavare son finiti finalmente?



Nessuno si deve scusare di niente, perché nessuno ha la verità in tasca. Tutti abbiamo un opinione che bisogna rispettare. Quindi tranquillo, davvero. Purtroppo in questa storia non si può dare mai nulla con assoluta certezza, ormai lo abbiamo imparato a nostre spese, quindi fare oggi una previsione di ciò che accadrà è sbagliato e fuorviante. Lo sanno solo in pochi come finirà questa storia, a noi tocca soltanto assistere e pregare affinché tutto vada per il meglio, per il bene del nostro Milan. Se devo esprimere un parere personale (che ripeto non significa che accadrà, ma è solo un mio pensiero) secondo me non è ancora finita, ma ci stiamo avviando verso la fine, credo. 
Adesso per esempio mi aspetto che si aprirà un contenzioso legale tra Li ed Elliott sul bonifico e sulla data, ecc ecc. Tutto fa brodo insomma.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Forse, FORSE, quei minchioni della Uefa nella loro mafiosità ci hanno fatto un favore.



Se davvero LI dovesse uscire di scena dovremmo fare un monumento alla UEFA, solo grazie alla loro rigidità si è posto fine alla lavanderia italo-cinese.


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo che Elliott abbia già qualche interlocutore e stia trattando la cessione del Milan da tempo. Una sensazione. Quantomeno lo spero...



secondo me entro fine luglio arriva gia il nuovo proprietario. oltre a commisso e ricketts si inseriranno molti altri.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Non posso che essere felice di questa notizia. Non mi sorprenderebbe il fatto che la trattativa con Commisso non si sia chiusa proprio per colpa di Elliott, che ha fatto saltare tutto dato che aveva iniziato una due diligence sia con i Ricketts che con i Ross, e chissà, forse c'è anche qualche arabo che si potrebbe presentare da Elliott. Io tifo per i Ricketts, che secondo me stravolgerebbero tutto il management cosi come deve essere. Io quindo non spero che sia l'ultimo giorno solo per Yonghong Li, ma anche per Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso. Comunque ora possiamo finalmente fare questa domanda: ma chi è Yonghong Li?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma non era inverosimile/assurdo usare il milan per sporchi affari???
Mi pare invece tutto molto più semplice che rapinare una vecchietta al parco.
Nessuno può indagare, nessuno può nemmeno solo fare intendere certe cose... 
E se anche si volesse provare a capire qualcosa le scatole cinesi sono impossibili da aprire e analizzare.


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma Fassone e l'altro beota

Spariranno?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

Non date per scontato che Elliot non dia una proroga a sto pagliaccio di Cinese. Non festeggiate nulla, perché non si sa come andranno le cose.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comunque qualsiasi ricostruzione, anche la più apparentemente logica, presenta almeno un'incongruenza o un vuoto di sceneggiatura enorme.
> 
> La scatola nera non sarà facile da recuperare del tutto, anche perché la sensazione è che qualcosa sia sfuggita di mano a qualcuno, ma non si sa bene cosa e chi.


A mio parere la ricostruzione è semplice. Lì è stato il frontman di un gruppo di avventurieri cinesi, che per motivi probabilmente legati a questioni cinesi avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali, che hanno provato a fare l'affare della vita attraverso un'enorme leva finanziaria e hanno toppato. Nessuna incongruenza e nessun complotto.
Altre ricostruzioni sono senza senso visto che si sarebbe potuto ottenere lo stesso risultato teorizzato in modi meno appariscenti, meno onerosi e perfettamente legali.

Chiudo l'OT e vado a controllare lo Champagne.


----------



## Wetter (6 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non date per scontato che Elliot non dia una proroga a sto pagliaccio di Cinese. Non festeggiate nulla, perché non si sa come andranno le cose.



Ben detto,non cantate vittoria troppo presto,ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori e sono sicuro che non siano finite qua..


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Speriamo di liberarci di Li e del duo, intanto. Ma poi ci sarà da avere paura con Elliott. Io sono sicuro al 99% che ci venderanno subito, ma ho paura che ci venderanno semplicemente al migliore offerente a livello economico, non di prestigio/esperienza/capacità.


----------



## gilberto78 (6 Luglio 2018)

Ciao a tutti, tifosi milanisti, sono nuovo.
Io non capisco solo una cosa, perché non ha accettato la proposta di comisso all' ultimo minuto quando sapeva che non ce la faceva.....bohhhh


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere la ricostruzione è semplice. Lì è stato il frontman di un gruppo di avventurieri cinesi, che per motivi probabilmente legati a questioni cinesi avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali, che hanno provato a fare l'affare della vita attraverso un'enorme leva finanziaria e hanno toppato. Nessuna incongruenza e nessun complotto.
> Altre ricostruzioni sono senza senso visto che si sarebbe potuto ottenere lo stesso risultato teorizzato in modi meno appariscenti, meno onerosi e perfettamente legali.
> 
> Chiudo l'OT e vado a controllare lo Champagne.



Perfettamente d'accordo, è la mia stessa opinione, mai creduto nel riciclaggio. Tra l'altro ho sempre pensato che parlarne così apertamente in un forum pubblico si rischi pure di essere denunciati.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Arrivato il bonifico di Li, eccolo:


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Arrivato il bonifico di Li, eccolo:


----------



## gilberto78 (6 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo che eliot ci venda subito


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere la ricostruzione è semplice. Lì è stato il frontman di un gruppo di avventurieri cinesi, che per motivi probabilmente legati a questioni cinesi avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali, che hanno provato a fare l'affare della vita attraverso un'enorme leva finanziaria e hanno toppato. Nessuna incongruenza e nessun complotto.
> Altre ricostruzioni sono senza senso visto che si sarebbe potuto ottenere lo stesso risultato teorizzato in modi meno appariscenti, meno onerosi e perfettamente legali.
> 
> Chiudo l'OT e vado a controllare lo Champagne.



Se fosse come dici, avrebbe accettato di fare i famosi rifinanziamenti (addirttura 4 sul tavolo da scegliere) o se proprio non poteva accettarli per i tassi (balla colossale) avrebbe ceduto quote in modo da farsi aiutare a non perdere il Milan.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Prevedo un fine settimana bollente... R. O. C. Refresh ossessivi compulsivi senza pari. Spero solo reggano i server


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



una cosa la voglio dire, Elliott è il male minore, poi col tempo capiremo. Ma fa parte del teatrino, sia chiaro.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha perso tutto per 32 mln?
> 
> Aveva proprio lo stato cinese dietro, eh?;


Alla prima domanda aspetterei a dare una risposta perchè a mio parere la si fa troppo facile...a sentire qualcuno pare che fra una settimana il Milan avrà un nuovo proprietario...credo non sarà così...prepariamoci al secondo ''tappone'' di alta montagna...
Per quanto riguarda la seconda domanda...devi chiedere a quelli che riescono ad andare oltre alla logica e all'evidenza


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non date per scontato che Elliot non dia una proroga a sto pagliaccio di Cinese. Non festeggiate nulla, perché non si sa come andranno le cose.



A questo punto non ne ha interesse: rischiare di lasciare il Milan a Li significa svalutarlo ancora di più


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (6 Luglio 2018)

I paletti previsti dai covenanti elliot sono chiari ed incontrovertibili.
Mi stupirei davvero se MR. LI NON avesse inviato il bonifico perdendo tutto quando ha avuto a disposizione una scialuppa di salvataggio.
Quello che ritengo inaccettabile è il silenzio della dirigenza in questi giorni bui. CHiarezza è necessaria anche per rincuorare il povero tifoso in balia delle onde, la cui angoscia è persino peggiorata vedendo cosa accade in casa juventina.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Luglio 2018)

Io fin quando nn vedrò l'ufficialità dell'estromissione di Li non canterà vittoria! Troppe volte mi sono lasciato fregare....
Sto pregando che questa pantomima sia finita....sarà così???


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici, avrebbe accettato di fare i famosi rifinanziamenti (addirttura 4 sul tavolo da scegliere) o se proprio non poteva accettarli per i tassi (balla colossale) avrebbe ceduto quote in modo da farsi aiutare a non perdere il Milan.



Per quanto mi riguarda, la vendita del Milan, quella vera inizia alla mezzanotte di oggi. Sempre che il lavaggio impostato sia terminato. E credo che Elliot abbia già pronto il compratore. Speriamo solo non faccia parte del secondo teatrino made in Arcore


----------



## Dapone (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Se perde il Milan per 32mln c'è proprio qualcosa di molto strano. Cmq secondo me arriverà il bonifico e via di slittamenti fino ad ottobre. La cosa, per me, si farà via via più macabra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> I paletti previsti dai covenanti elliot sono chiari ed incontrovertibili.
> Mi stupirei davvero se MR. LI NON avesse inviato il bonifico perdendo tutto quando ha avuto a disposizione una scialuppa di salvataggio.
> Quello che ritengo inaccettabile è il silenzio della dirigenza in questi giorni bui. CHiarezza è necessaria anche per rincuorare il povero tifoso in balia delle onde, la cui angoscia è persino peggiorata vedendo cosa accade in casa juventina.



Ma credi davvero che Fassone sia informato? È solo una marionetta messo da interfaccia tra li e la o tra chi sa chi


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici, avrebbe accettato di fare i famosi rifinanziamenti (addirttura 4 sul tavolo da scegliere) o se proprio non poteva accettarli per i tassi (balla colossale) avrebbe ceduto quote in modo da farsi aiutare a non perdere il Milan.


Ancora credi a Fassone? Non c'è mai stata nessuna proposta di rifinanziamento né aspiranti soci di minoranza. Entrambe le cose non sarebbero state convenienti per nessun aspirante finanziatore o socio di minoranza. E in ogni caso, per norme statutarie, bisognava chiedere il permesso a Elliott, che aveva in mente ben altri piano.
(comunque chiudiamo l'OT se no ADMIN ci rimprovera, magari aprireremo una discussione a parte).


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici, avrebbe accettato di fare i famosi rifinanziamenti (addirttura 4 sul tavolo da scegliere) o se proprio non poteva accettarli per i tassi (balla colossale) avrebbe ceduto quote in modo da farsi aiutare a non perdere il Milan.



E allora a che pro fare un mercato da 230 milioni? Questo non me lo spiego...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il fondo rileverebbe il club *


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ancora credi a Fassone? Non c'è mai stata nessuna proposta di rifinanziamento né aspiranti soci di minoranza. Entrambe le cose non sarebbero state convenienti per nessun aspirante finanziatore o socio di minoranza. E in ogni caso, per norme statutarie, bisognava chiedere il permesso a Elliott, che aveva in mente ben altri piano.
> (comunque chiudiamo l'OT se no ADMIN ci rimprovera, magari aprireremo una discussione a parte).



aprila aprila...


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Se perde il Milan per 32mln c'è proprio qualcosa di molto strano. Cmq secondo me arriverà il bonifico e via di slittamenti fino ad ottobre. La cosa, per me, si farà via via più macabra.



Non perde il Milan per 32mln. Lo perde perché a ottobre dovrebbe rimborsare e se in un anno e passa non ha trovato nessuno disposto a rifinanziarlo, di certo non lo troverà in tre mesi (oltre al fatto che non ha una lira )


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il f*ondo rileverebbe il club



Ancora c'è da sudare, ma a poco a poco sparirà di scena il nano cinese. Ovviamente come sempre, grande chiarezza da parte della società


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> E allora a che pro fare un mercato da 230 milioni? Questo non me lo spiego...



non l'ha fatto lui...purtroppo questa cosa a molti non va giù, ma Li non ha messo un euro per il mercato.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il fondo rileverebbe il club *



Ormai siamo di Elliot


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

speriamo che non arrivano sti soldi!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere la ricostruzione è semplice. Lì è stato il frontman di un gruppo di avventurieri cinesi, che per motivi probabilmente legati a questioni cinesi avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali, che hanno provato a fare l'affare della vita attraverso un'enorme leva finanziaria e hanno toppato. Nessuna incongruenza e nessun complotto.
> Altre ricostruzioni sono senza senso visto che si sarebbe potuto ottenere lo stesso risultato teorizzato in modi meno appariscenti, meno onerosi e perfettamente legali.
> 
> Chiudo l'OT e vado a controllare lo Champagne.



This.


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il fondo rileverebbe il club *



Come vi ho detto, esultate a ufficialità perchè per me state andando in contro a una batosta bella e buona a essere convinti del passaggio ad Elliott.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora c'è da sudare, ma a poco a poco sparirà di scena il nano cinese. Ovviamente come sempre, grande chiarezza da parte della società



Meglio non parlino quesi fessi, ne avessero azzeccata una.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Come vi ho detto, esultate a ufficialità perchè per me state andando in contro a una batosta bella e buona a essere convinti del passaggio ad Elliott.



Ha 4 ore e 47 m per portare i soldi a Lussemburgo in contanti. Impossibile


----------



## LukeLike (6 Luglio 2018)

Ho bisogno di riavvicinarmi al Milan perché sto provando un disinteresse quasi totale che non avrei mai pensato di nutrire nei confronti di questi colori. Quindi, che sia Elliott, topolino o paperino, che facciano in modo che i tifosi del Milan tornino a fare solamente i tifosi del Milan.


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha 4 ore e 47 m per portare i soldi a Lussemburgo in contanti. Impossibile



credo debba portarli a londra semmai. ormai è finita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non l'ha fatto lui...purtroppo questa cosa a molti non va giù, ma Li non ha messo un euro per il mercato.



Fanno sempre parte dei soldi messi da elliot? Se non ricordo male avevano messo una 50ina di milioni per il mercato? Sarebbe interessante sapere anche le quote dei PAGHERÒ ovvero le cifre da sborsare negli anni a venire


----------



## Dapone (6 Luglio 2018)

Mah io non mi fido. Ogni cosa che gira intorno al Milan va storta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

Siete sicuri che non abbia fatto partire il bonifico? Perché penso basti la ricevuta del bonifico eh. Poi se arrivar 2 o 3 giorni dopo, in teoria non succederà nulla. Quindi basta esultare.... Ormai si sa che succede sempre qualcosa di assurdo!


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: aspettiamo a dire che sia finita per Li. Ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori. In caso subentrasse Elliott verrebbe convocato in CDA straordinario e poi il fondo rileverebbe il club *



Comunque vada non è possibile che ci siamo ridotti ad esultare per queste robe qui che sono ancora nebulose tra l'altro. Non faccio neanche paragoni con certi altri perchè solo a scriverlo mi vien da piangere.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Siete sicuri che non abbia fatto partire il bonifico? Perché penso basti la ricevuta del bonifico eh. Poi se arrivar 2 o 3 giorni dopo, in teoria non succederà nulla. Quindi basta esultare.... Ormai si sa che succede sempre qualcosa di assurdo!



Ti dirò... Ogni tanto salto la rata alla findomestic e alla Santander... E questi mi chiamano dopo qualche giorno. Un bonifico subito e si tranquillizzano subito....


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Fanno sempre parte dei soldi messi da elliot? Se non ricordo male avevano messo una 50ina di milioni per il mercato? Sarebbe interessante sapere anche le quote dei PAGHERÒ ovvero le cifre da sborsare negli anni a venire



certo. Due bond, uno di 73 mln per pagare i debiti verso le banche.
L'altro di 50 mln circa, per costi di gestione e mercato. 
Il problema è che i nostri grandi INcompetenti, hanno usato la leva finanziaria, sfruttando il bond, senza prima assicurarsi delle coperture future. Si sono fidati degli introiti cinesi? bah...parrebbe così. Ma è andata male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...


*

Ancora Peppe Di Stefano in nuovo collegamento: Se il non pagamento di Li verrà confermato da qui a mezzanotte (cosa che ad ora non è avvenuta tramite banche) , il Milan passa ad Elliott. Da quel che sappiamo Elliott non accetterà proroghe, posticipi o pagamenti lunedì.*


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Aspettiamo e vediamo,che qui non si sa mai...


----------



## gabri (6 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente è finita!


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Ancora Peppe Di Stefano in nuovo collegamento: Se il non pagamento di Li verrà confermato da qui a mezzanotte (cosa che ad ora non è avvenuta tramite banche) , il Milan passa ad Elliott. Da quel che sappiamo Elliott non accetterà proroghe, posticipi o pagamenti lunedì.*



siamo gia di elliot, basta è finita!


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2018)

se passa ad elliot, prossimo cda fondamentale per sapere se saltano i dirigenti. 
saluti. .


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Meglio non parlino quesi fessi, ne avessero azzeccata una.



Ahahahahah è incredibile come qualsiasi cosa dica, puntualmente si verifica il contrario.


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non l'ha fatto lui...purtroppo questa cosa a molti non va giù, ma Li non ha messo un euro per il mercato.



Non dicevo Li infatti, dicevo l'altro...non me lo spiego


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Ancora Peppe Di Stefano in nuovo collegamento: Se il non pagamento di Li verrà confermato da qui a mezzanotte (cosa che ad ora non è avvenuta tramite banche) , il Milan passa ad Elliott. Da quel che sappiamo Elliott non accetterà proroghe, posticipi o pagamenti lunedì.*


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Io comunque non mi trovo con i conti, ma magari mi sono perso qualcosa.
Elliott ha inviato il bonifico il 25 u.s.
YL aveva 10 giorni lavorativi per rimborsare.
Ora ammesso che il 25 siano arrivati i soldi la regola per il calcolo della scadenze dei termini prevede che "Dies a quo non computatur in termino, dies ad quem computatur”, ovvero il giorno iniziale (dies a quo) non si calcola, mentre il giorno finale ( dies ad quem) si deve calcolare.
Quindi il 25 non conta.
poi fai dal 26 al 29 = 4 giorni
poi dal 2 al 6 = 5 giorni
Quindi scade il 9.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

ecco perche Mirabelli parla come parla....tra poco se ne va. speriamo dai, sicuramente arrivano i soldi.


----------



## Vinx90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Un caso, come tutti quelli che circolano l'orbita Milan negli ultimi anni, allucinante, semplicemente allucinante, un tizio di cui nessuno sa nulla che spende 1 mld per una società di calcio (che ne vale la metà), facendosi prestare 300 milioni ad interessi criminali, che perde tutto il "suo" investimento nel giro di qualche mese!?! Ma di cosa diamine stiamo parlando? ma uno scenario del genere farebbe fatica ad immaginarselo persino un bravo regista di film fantascientifici, purtroppo quando c'è di mezzo un personaggio come Berlusconi è lecito aspettarsi di tutto, ed a me pare evidente che Li non perde proprio nulla, perchè credo, oggi più che mai, che non ci abbia mai messo nulla.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Ancora Peppe Di Stefano in nuovo collegamento: Se il non pagamento di Li verrà confermato da qui a mezzanotte (cosa che ad ora non è avvenuta tramite banche) , il Milan passa ad Elliott. Da quel che sappiamo Elliott non accetterà proroghe, posticipi o pagamenti lunedì.*



Up


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

ho trovato un sito che fa il Calcolo Giorni Lavorativi e se metto 10gg al 25 la scadenza è lunedì 9 non oggi.
Basta cercare "calcolo termini giorni lavorativi"


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io comunque non mi trovo con i conti, ma magari mi sono perso qualcosa.
> Elliott ha inviato il bonifico il 25 u.s.
> YL aveva 10 giorni lavorativi per rimborsare.
> Ora ammesso che il 25 siano arrivati i soldi la regola per il calcolo della scadenze dei termini prevede che "Dies a quo non computatur in termino, dies ad quem computatur”, ovvero il giorno iniziale (dies a quo) non si calcola, mentre il giorno finale ( dies ad quem) si deve calcolare.
> ...



magari sono 7 i giorni lavorativi. 
fossero di più scatterebbero anche gli interessi 
Sui giorni per il rimborso possiamo formulare congetture. così come in tutta questa storia nebulosa.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...





mabadi ha scritto:


> Io comunque non mi trovo con i conti, ma magari mi sono perso qualcosa.
> Elliott ha inviato il bonifico il 25 u.s.
> YL aveva 10 giorni lavorativi per rimborsare.
> Ora ammesso che il 25 siano arrivati i soldi la regola per il calcolo della scadenze dei termini prevede che "Dies a quo non computatur in termino, dies ad quem computatur”, ovvero il giorno iniziale (dies a quo) non si calcola, mentre il giorno finale ( dies ad quem) si deve calcolare.
> ...



Infatti hai ragione...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Dai dai dai, l'avevo detto che non era scontato il versamento, ma stiamo in campana fino alla fine che non si sa mai. L'immagine di Li che si presenta coi soldi in contanti fa scompisciare


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

*Repubblica: neanche oggi Yonghong Li ha versato i 32 milioni,a prescindere che la scadenza sia oggi alle 17:00 o a mezzanotte. La sensazione è che non invierà il bonifico, ma potrebbe inviare una lettera ad Elliott per chiedere una proroga fino a Lunedi, ma questa volta il gioco non dovrebbe riuscire. Elliott potrebbe iniziare presto le manovre per l'escussione del pegno sul Milan. Il passo successivo di Elliott sarà quello di scatenare un'asta, con i Ricketts in prima fila e Ross più defilato, ma potrebbero entrare in scena anche altri investitori.*


----------



## 1972 (6 Luglio 2018)

....ma le leggi extra italiane consentono di controllare l'addebito del c/c relativo ad un bonifico e il successivo accredito al beneficiario anche se non facoltizzati come intestatari o come delegati? come si fa ad avere certezze che il bonifico sia partito o meno? boh


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

E possibile che Elliott ha gia un accordo con qualcuno? Cioe, e possibile che Elliott vende il Milan a giorni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: neanche oggi Yonghong Li ha versato i 32 milioni,a prescindere che la scadenza sia oggi alle 17:00 o a mezzanotte. La sensazione è che non invierà il bonifico, ma potrebbe inviare una lettera ad Elliott per chiedere una proroga fino a Lunedi, ma questa volta il gioco non dovrebbe riuscire. Elliott potrebbe iniziare presto le manovre per l'escussione del pegno sul Milan. Il passo successivo di Elliott sarà quello di scatenare un'asta, con i Ricketts in prima fila e Ross più defilato, ma potrebbero entrare in scena anche altri investitori.*



.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> E possibile che Elliott ha gia un accordo con qualcuno? Cioe, e possibile che Elliott vende il Milan a giorni?



Certamente. La stampa ha detto e ribadito più volte che c'erano trattative parallele a quelle di Commisso-Li. 
Sic stantibus rebus, il noto Commisso non sarebbe peraltro nemmeno più in pole


----------



## AllanX (6 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> E possibile che Elliott ha gia un accordo con qualcuno? Cioe, e possibile che Elliott vende il Milan a giorni?


Probabilmente si, in fondo non sono affatto sprovveduti e indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse tutto previsto già da un anno o che si tratti di un inadempimento "improvviso" Elliot monitora tutto, ha sempre saputo che sarebbe finita così e non si farà cogliere di sorpresa


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano sul futuro del Milan. Il tempo per Li è scaduto. Le banche in Cina hanno chiuso e il versamento dei 32 mln non è stato fatto. La scadenza è fissata per le 24. Quindi Li dovrebbe presentarsi in Lussemburgo con i 32 mln in contanti. Milan ad un passo da Elliott.
> 
> 
> Anche Reuters, citando una fonte vicina alla trattativa, conferma: LI non ha versato i 32 milioni ad Elliott il che apre la strada all'escussione del pegno da parte di Elliott, perciò il Milan dovrebbe passare ad Elliott.
> ...



Io non stappo proprio nulla. Per me non cambia sostanzialmente niente, non avevamo un proprietario prima e non ce l'abbiamo adesso.



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: neanche oggi Yonghong Li ha versato i 32 milioni,a prescindere che la scadenza sia oggi alle 17:00 o a mezzanotte. La sensazione è che non invierà il bonifico, ma potrebbe inviare una lettera ad Elliott per chiedere una proroga fino a Lunedi, ma questa volta il gioco non dovrebbe riuscire. Elliott potrebbe iniziare presto le manovre per l'escussione del pegno sul Milan. Il passo successivo di Elliott sarà quello di scatenare un'asta, con i Ricketts in prima fila e Ross più defilato, ma potrebbero entrare in scena anche altri investitori.*



Ok ok asta ma fate presto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> E possibile che Elliott ha gia un accordo con qualcuno? Cioe, e possibile che Elliott vende il Milan a giorni?



la vedo difficile


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> E possibile che Elliott ha gia un accordo con qualcuno? Cioe, e possibile che Elliott vende il Milan a giorni?



ci saranno diversi pretendenti ma ci vorrà tempo, probabile entro fine mese. elliot al contrario di quanto si dice non ha interesse a tenere il milan a lungo in quanto dovrebbe sborsare altri soldi per sostenerlo. se ne disferà al miglior offerente al piu presto.


----------

